# 3 Women Gang Rape Man,Cart Away Large Amount of Semen



## abujagirl (May 6, 2015)

3 unknown women reportedly abducted and ganged raped a man in Eastern cape, south Africa. 




Photo Credit: Chocolate Covered Lies

Narrating the sad incident, News24 wrote; Eastern Cape police spokesperson Constable Mncedi Mbombo said the 33-year-old man had been standing on the side of the road in Kwazakhele at around 08:00 on Tuesday when the women stopped next to him in a black BMW.

''The women asked him for directions but when he approached them, one of the women pointed a gun at him and forced him into the vehicle''. They reportedly gave him something to drink before taking turns to rape him and cart away his semen in a cooler box. 

#SouthAfrica


----------

